# Artist Turns an Ancient Japanese Battle Painting Into an Energetic Animation



## a_majoor (26 May 2021)

This is pretty amazing, especially when you look at some of the close ups, where details like farmers mustering for the battle can be seen:









						Artist Turns an Ancient Japanese Battle Painting Into an Energetic Animation
					

The ancient artwork now looks like something out of a video game.




					mymodernmet.com


----------

